# Best way to ship things from Canada to UK?



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not shipping any furnitures, just normal household stuff and a lot of books. What would be the best way to ship things from Canada to UK? Also how do I ship things if I don't already have a UK residence? So I guess need temporary storage. Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## family_of_5 (Jan 11, 2012)

I wish I had an answer for you. We are in the same situation. I think we will be shipping a bit of furniture as well. I would also like to know what the timeline is for shipping your belongings? How far in advance should we consider shipping?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

family_of_5 said:


> I wish I had an answer for you. We are in the same situation. *I think we will be shipping a bit of furniture as well*. I would also like to know what the timeline is for shipping your belongings? How far in advance should we consider shipping?


*Suggestion:* Make sure your furniture will "fit" in your property in the UK (FYI: properties here tent to be on the smaller side). When we moved to London, decided not to bring furniture, but decided to buy everything here instead. Yes, it is a bit more expensive, but I personally like the quality of it and the fact that we know before hand it will fit in our flat. 

Animo 
(Cheers)


----------



## family_of_5 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. We will definitely be holding off until we have found a place in the UK. When we do go and look for properties we will have a measuring tape in hand. I have a feeling most of our furniture will end up staying in Canada but there are a few special pieces I don't really want to part with unless I have to. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

If and when you do decide to ship things over, be sure to get all the associated shipping company fees _in writing_ before you sign/pay up. 

We got stung having forked out a substantial sum to ship our belongings from the USA to the UK. Not only were there hidden 'warehouse collection' fees this side along with all the usual, but we had to hire a van to collect the pallet some 100+ miles from the port we paid for it to go to. The shipping company washed their hands of us and didn't offer an iota of help - not their country, not their problem. Please go with recommendations if you can.


----------



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

*Best way to ship things BEFORE going to UK?*

What should I do and what is the best way if I want to ship things to the UK before I actually get there?


----------



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

chance said:


> What should I do and what is the best way if I want to ship things to the UK before I actually get there?


I just arrived from the states about 5 days ago and for me the shipment is still sitting in los Angeles and won't be here for 2-3,months. So unless you send it way earlier than your trip i would not expect it to be here before you. But that just be from where i was leaving from possibly


----------



## chance (Dec 8, 2011)

stardm said:


> I just arrived from the states about 5 days ago and for me the shipment is still sitting in los Angeles and won't be here for 2-3,months. So unless you send it way earlier than your trip i would not expect it to be here before you. But that just be from where i was leaving from possibly


Thanks. But I still need an address to send my shipment to... I might go to the UK first anyway with my family arriving one month later, which would allow me to find a place first.


----------

